# Reel bogging down -Washboard effect



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I had a 2 week period where I couldn't mow my lawn at the same time the PGR was wearing off. Needless to say it grew a little bit. I was previously cutting at 3/4 inch and decided to cut it down to 1/2 inch and let it grow back into 3/4 inch.

I cut the lawn at just over an inch, then at an inch, then between 3/4 inch and an inch, then between 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch. I was working my way down with great success. If I try to cut it off all at once there's too much grass clippings and it actually takes longer than going gradual as I did.

Moving to 1/2 inch is where the problem arises. Over some areas it cuts fine, but large areas in the center of the lawn the blade seems to bog down and leaves a washboard effect.

Is this due to the grass being too thick or due to cutting at 1/2 inch with a six blade reel? I verticut and scarified several times just a couple weeks ago and get a lot of material out, more with the scarifier which is surprising. The verticutter didn't really do much.

I'm sure the grass will look fine once it fills in and I cut at 3/4 inch, I'm just curious of what's going on here.


----------



## Chaseweeks1 (Jul 27, 2018)

I would say that it is due to the fact that you have a 6 blade reel and zoysia grass, I'm not sure how low you can cut zoysia with the blades of grass being as thick as they are. Maybe try and get a greens mower or get a 10-14 blade reel for your Swardman.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks Chase, before I go to the expense of buying a 10 blade reel would like to hear other opinions too

@Ware 
@Greendoc 
@Reelrollers


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Have you adjusted the cables on your Swardman at all? They stretch a little when they're new and could be causing the reel to bog down a little. Does the engine RPM stay constant when this happens? If so, I would definitely adjust the tension on the belt. You can remove the side cover, then engage the reel drive paddle to see how loose the belt is.

I sometimes get some washboarding later in the season (now) when I'm due for a verticut.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Are you collecting the clippings? When I am cutting off too much at once my mower will bog down due to the clippings being mulched (since the reel throws them forward).


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Are you collecting the clippings? When I am cutting off too much at once my mower will bog down due to the clippings being mulched (since the reel throws them forward).


I do catch the clippings :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> Have you adjusted the cables on your Swardman at all? They stretch a little when they're new and could be causing the reel to bog down a little. Does the engine RPM stay constant when this happens? If so, I would definitely adjust the tension on the belt. You can remove the side cover, then engage the reel drive paddle to see how loose the belt is.
> 
> I sometimes get some washboarding later in the season (now) when I'm due for a verticut.


The RPM does not stay constant through these washboard areas. The belt tension seems just right. I think it might just be too thick: I just got done using the scarifier and was pulling out enough straw to start a scarecrow army. And you can still see it like I didn't just run over it 5 times. I don't know how to get rid of it. The verticutter doesn't seem to do much when I use it, and I'm kind of scared of it as the two times my mower broke was after using it.

Can you thin the lawn with just the scarifier? If so I would have to go over it about 50 times to have any effect. If not I guess I'll try the verticutter again.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a 220E for sale possibly if your in the market for a more suitable mower for that height &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I would say it's due to the 6 blade reel. I have a 7 blade on my Catrimmer. Works fine down to 5/8" but below that It will torque steer and I can't get a straight row. At that height you most likely need a 10 blade or better.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> I have a 220E for sale possibly if your in the market for a more suitable mower for that height 😂😂😂


 Thor don't pull no punches! :lol:


----------

